# Another Newb!



## carlagsuperstar (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm Carla 26 from England. I loooove MAC, but am just starting out & only have a few things, mostly l/s. MAC l/s are the best imo. I found this site from MUA.
My modest list of stuff is thus;

Immodest
Russian red l/s & l/g
Hollywood nights
Style Minx
Lollipop lovin
Fun N sexy
Totally It
Sea Me
Aquadisiac
Electric Eel

I'm REALLY looking forward to Cool Heat!!! I want all those greens & 2 of the slimshines!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 10, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  You have a great collection so far!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Thank you!! I'm completley addicted to MAC now, just got my 1st palette. I'm off down the slippery slope!!


----------



## msmack (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 20, 2008)

Welcome!! Great Collection, you have many of the things I want/need! I can't wait for cool heat as well!


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another UKer!


----------

